# IP-Adresse des Freundes rausfinden



## kevkev (1. Februar 2004)

Hallo

Wie finde ich die IP-Adresse des Freundes raus, ohne den Freund zu fragen den ich will keine Umstände machen.

Denn er hat ein Problem mit seinem Computer und ich will ihm von Daheim aus helfen.

Oder gibt es da so Programme die die IP-Adresse des Freundes bei jedem Verbindungsaufbau einer bestimmten E-Mail-adresse zuschickt? Und wenn wie heißt so ein Programm?

Ich Danke schon mal im Voraus. 

MFG

kevin


----------



## zirag (1. Februar 2004)

Hi 

wenn dein Freund Online ist bei ICQ , Yahoo Messenger oder ähnlichem und du ihn anschreibst , denn gehst du in die MS.Dos Eingabeaufforderung und gibst       
           Netstat -n          ein, und da steht denn irgendwo seine IP 

hoffe es hilft dir ein bisschen weiter 

ZiRaG


----------



## Erpel (1. Februar 2004)

Er hat das Problem und du willst ihm Helfen, dann ist es jawohl selbstverständlich, dass er auch was tut oder? und für die Lösung eines Problems mal eben die IP duchgeben ist ja echt kein Aufwand.
Sag ihm die Adresse http://www.whatismyip.de und er soll dir vorlesen was da steht (1. Zeile). Das funktioniert sogar hinter nem Router...


----------



## MasterJM (6. Februar 2004)

Im IRC unter whois
oder in MIRC mit: /dns nick
gehts auch easy. 
(normaler Weise)


----------



## fhr (7. Februar 2004)

du willst ihm helfen aber keine Umstände machen...?

für mich klingt das eher nach Freund mal ärgern...  

schau doch mal bei google.. das gibt es doch Programme für ICQ wei Sand am Meer. Mit diesen Proggie's kannste ziemlich alles machen...

in Freundesliste aufnehmen ohen nachfrage zu müssen, IP-Adresse herausfinden usw....


----------



## Terrance & Philipp (8. Februar 2004)

Also noch offensichtlicher hättest du das auch nicht schreiben können...

Grad nen Trojaner im Netz gefunden und jetzt den Freund ärgern wollen?


----------



## Dario Linsky (8. Februar 2004)

> Er hat das Problem und du willst ihm Helfen, dann ist es jawohl selbstverständlich, dass er auch was tut oder? und für die Lösung eines Problems mal eben die IP duchgeben ist ja echt kein Aufwand.





> Also noch offensichtlicher hättest du das auch nicht schreiben können...



Amen.

- closed -


----------

